# First catfish of 2010



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well after having the boat down for 4 months two weeks prior to our first tournament got the lower unit replaced, Lynn and I hit the river for our first tournament in 2010 in Grandview, Indiana

It was a rough day as we had only one bite and one fish but we didn't get skunked, was fishing a 47 foot ledge out near the middle of the river in a turn when my Blackhorse rod which had a big Skipjack head on it got tapped twice then just slammed down, Lynn slipped the net under this pretty 23.10# Blue and that was it for us for the day, finished in 9th place for the tournament.










We leave next week for Sheffield, Alabama fishing the Cabala's tournament, looking forward to the warmer weather and hopefully bigger fish, this will be a much needed vacation for both of us as we both have been working a bunch of overtime and haven't seen each other for awhile when I get home from work she is leaving for work.....................Doc


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the nice Blue, Doc. Definitely beats getting skunked. I gotta get out and catch my first Cat of the year. I'm already almiost a week behind the first i caught last year (it was 77 degrees here on MARCH 7th last year).


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

man i hope my first cat of 2010 weighs that much..........GREAT FISH Doc !!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice fish doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Doc!!! I know you have been aching to get out for awhile now. At least you started the year off right. Good luck down in AL!!! Bring a 1st Place back home to Ohio for us!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice fish Doc,

Good luck @Sheffield! Last spring/summer I was working at our Papermill in Courtland Al. and living at a cabin on Wheeler Lake right at the dam. I had my boat with me and spent a lot of time catfishing Wilson lake in the tailrace and the first few miles right below the dam. There are some huge blues there. Find the muscle beds and you will find the Cats. I'd say 90% of the cats I caught and witnessed others catch were Blues. There were a few channels and no shovelheads, not that they aren't there just didn't see anyone catch them.

Fishing up close to the dam isn't for the faint of heart, some of those guys actually tie off to it..crazy.. but I took a number of fish in the 20+ lbs range and saw some much bigger taken in and around the boils and fast water.

As you'd imagine, whole shad or cut shad or skipjack did the trick. No shortage of either right below the dam.

good Luck!

Hunterm


----------

